# Diseños de gabinetes tipo Bocina Exponencial (Bass Horn)



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2013)

Una página con decenas, tal vez cientos, de diseños de gabinetes del tipo bocina exponencial (Bass Horn) 

​

Está en Ruso, pero como dijo Confucio: _*"Google es tu amigo traductor"*_


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jun 8, 2013)

Saludos fogonazo. Seve bien el modelo,pero el sonido pareciera salir  mas detras que de frente. Me explico. Cuando te paras detras de la caja,los graves se oyen fenomenal,pero te pones en el frente y a pocos metros se pierde el pun del bajo. En una pagina en español,tambien encontre muchos diseños,los cuales se pueden descargar algunos sin problemas. En lo particular me gustaria armar el martin audio,aunque nose si lo que se comenta es cierto sobre su rendimiento, el cual segun supera al cerwin-vega,pero me gusta el diseño y pienso que vale la pena arriesgarse


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Acá también hay varios y son mucho mas conocidos y con buenas referencias.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Zipol (Jun 18, 2013)

Gracias Fogonazo y Tacatomon ya he visitado esas paginas y los planos que estoy necesitando no están ahí. De todos formas muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## detrakx (Jun 20, 2013)

Que planos, estas buscando Zipol ?


----------



## Zipol (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola Detrakx, los planos que busco son los de los monitores de escenario EAW SM-15 lo único que encontré fue un PDF con las especificaciones técnicas y algunas medidas de las partes exteriores provistas por las misma firma EAW. Eso me sirve para empezarlas pero... tiene sabor a poco!!!


----------



## detrakx (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola Zipol, el monitor es relativamente sencillo. La geometria se asemeja a una pocion de cilindro. 
El tipo caja es bass reflex. Siguiendo las instrucciones que se encuentran el foro podes calcular un bass reflex, teniendo en cuenta las caracteristicas del parlante a usar (parametros T/S). Calculas el volumen interno, y las dimensiones del port (tubo de resonancia). Luego obtienes las dimensiones externas y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## Zipol (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola Detrakx muchas gracias por tu respuesta, voy a ir primero por el parlante, driver y divisor de frecuencia tengo pensado ponerle todo das vos que me recomendas?


----------



## detrakx (Jul 1, 2013)

Das va bien, la mayoria de monitores que escuche me parecieron buenos. 
Yo tengo un par de 15p de 400w de sub y me gustan como suenan. Incluso los parametros T/S que obtuve fueron similares a los del fabricante. 
Tambien pude testiar unos Driver M30 y a pesar el driver mas economico, tiene buenos componentes, tanto el diafragma/bobina, como el corrector de fase, piezas de montaje, etc.
Para lo monitores que pensas hacer los modelos 12B o 10B van bien. 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2015)

La página del comienzo del tema cambió bastante y para mal. 


Pero encontré esta *otra* 

Y por el mismo precio, podémos agrandar el combo con esta *otra:* 

¿ Desea agregar a su pedido una gaseosa grande ?

Y bueh. . . 

http://hornplans.free.fr/


----------



## urubamba (Feb 20, 2015)

Me gusta mucho el tema, las bocinas y _sus primas _los laberintos y líneas de transmisión fueron muy usadas en los principios de los desarrollos de gabinetes acústicos, un pionero fue el inglés  Paul A.Voigt, con su parlante Lowther. Hasta tiene su club de fans y foros en la actualidad. Aunque fueron cayendo en desuso en aplicaciones hogareñas , quedando casi exclusivamente para uso profesional, PA. En USA , JBL usó bocinas para agudos y medios profusamente - hasta en la líneas hogareñas - , pero adoptando el bass reflex para los graves, aunque hubo un momento en el que incursionó muy brevemente también para los graves, cuando tuvo acceso a los desarrollos de Altec Lansing y Electro voice que las habían usado intensivamente para aumentar la eficiencia de los graves. El famoso The Voice of the Theatre de Altec Lansing fué un hito en sonorización de cines y teatros.
Desde hace un tiempo volvieron en el audio High End, es un tema que me ha atrapado y creo que no le damos la atención que se merece. Cualquier aficionado puede armarse una excelente caja, con un sólo parlante de rango extendido de 6 u 8 pulgadas y si no está conforme con el extremo superior a lo sumo le adiciona un tweeter con un simple capacitor pasa altos. Pero se habla solamente de cajas cerradas o sintonizadas y por lo general con 3 vías, con el consiguiente problema de resolver adecuadamente la red de cruce que es una de las partes más difíciles como todos sabemos. Y las bocinas pueden ser la gran solución cuando hay problemas de espacio, las hay para todos los gustos  :

DIY - Loudspeaker | Low-end Speaker Craft

Aquí la historia de Voigt :

pink fish media

Un proyecto DIY :

http://www.valutronic.se/vh1e.html

Un fabricante ofrece un calculador :






						Calculators
					






					www.mh-audio.nl
				






Otro link más, me olvidaba de mencionar, una característica muy elogiada de estas construcciones es que no tienen sonido a " caja "  :

http://www.ece.villanova.edu/~cdanjo/voigt.html

Y otro , este es la simpleza total !!

Roundcube Webmail :: Welcome to Roundcube Webmail


----------



## urubamba (Feb 25, 2015)

" Al mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre "

Hoy releyendo el post me dí cuenta ..... creo que el título del hilo encierra una inexactitud, porque los planos que he visto en este hilo  ( incluídos los que YO subí ) son todos de bocinas pero no " exponenciales " , que son las que tienen los lados de la misma curvados.
A mi saber y entender, el diseño de las paredes de la bocina pueden ser rectos ( Voigt pipe ) o también exponenciales ( siguiendo un cálculo muy preciso y para nada fácil ) 

http://www.hifichile.cl/index.php?/topic/921-horns/?

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/waveguides1.htm#s1


----------



## detrakx (Mar 5, 2015)

Existen varios tipos de Bocinas, entre ellas conicas, exponenciales, hiperbolicas, y luego aparecen modelos, como birradiales, multicelulares, de directividad constante, etc que son modificaciones de las anteriormente citadas. 
Si queres saber mas sobre las bocinas exponeneciales podes pasarte por este topic.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-bocinas-exponenciales-bibliografia-19257/

Si quieres experimentar un poco con las simulaciones busca el software hornresp. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

Otra página con 2 montones de diseños:



​


----------

